# S&W 642 holster.



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm looking for a discrete OWB holster for a S&W 642 (hammer-less) .38 cal. / 5-shot revolver. It can be either Kydex or leather. I've looked on EBAY and Amazon, and they do have them. But......I thought I'd ask for some input first.

Hoping that someone on here has had some experience with one.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

> Well......that was quick & easy. I went back to Amazon and found the holster below. I applied for a Amazon cc and was approved. You got a $50.00 gift card if approved.
> 
> The holster was priced @ $45.95 + sales tax.
> 
> ...


----------

